
  Danah Boyd: How Technology Makes A Mess Of Privacy and Publicity  - thomaspun
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/13/privacy-publicity-sxsw/
======
barnaby
I'm always impressed when I hear Danah Boyd speak. Heard her at NetRoots
Conference talking about how people isolate themselves in community online
(e.g. MySpace = virtual ghetto) and thus our fabled use of the internet to
spread information to the poor wasn't working as well as we'd hoped because we
kept excluding them from the websites where the opportunity was... etc.

This one sounds about right too, the generational gap in how we think about
the privacy/publicity tradeoff, that we as techies think of privacy as an
information problem and most people think of it as a public perception problem
(e.g. "don't want to get embarrassed").

Good stuff. Hope this article gets upvoted to the top!

~~~
andrewcooke
Ah, is this the MySpace ghetto person? Both articles are really good (reading
this because I just tried to post the link and found out it was already
here....)

------
brandnewlow
I'm at sxsw for the first time this year and missed this due to poor time
management on my end. Gotta say though that I probably retained more from
reading this recap than I would have attending the talk itself.

